# DB Metadata



## Neumi5694 (25. Sep 2015)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, aus einer bestehenden Connection direkt auszulesen, wie ein SQL String zu formatieren ist?

Verlinkt die Verbindung z.B. auf eine MS Access Datenbank, so müssten Namen mit eventuell reservierten Wörtern oder Leerzeichen mit [ und ] umgeben werden, bei Derby müssten es Anführungszeichen sein. Unterabfragen sind eventuell auf eine bestimmte Art und Weise zu formatieren.
Natürlich kann ich den DB-Typ auslesen und pro Typ eigene Definitionen erstellen, aber  gibt's da auch etwas eleganteres, vorgefertigtes?


----------



## Joose (25. Sep 2015)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es da nicht vorgefertigtes.


----------



## CptSocket (27. Sep 2015)

Hallo

Wie greifst du auf die Datenbank zu? Wenn du Hibernate als Persistenzlayer verwendest, hilft vielleicht die Option 
	
	
	
	





```
hibernate.globally_quoted_identifiers=true
```

Siehe auch https://docs.jboss.org/hibernate/orm/3.5/api/org/hibernate/cfg/Environment.html


Freundliche Grüsse
CptSocket


----------

